# Seiko Sawtooth grub screw



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone got one, or can suggest a source cheaper than the one on eBay at £30 and in Japan.
I've also seen people swap the original ones for normal Philips head screws, but I would need the size to swap out the originals.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

You could replace all of them with 4 screws of similar dimensions I guess... That's a pretty distinct looking screw. Do you know whether it's made specifically for this watch or did they also source it from others as well ? Have you seen screws like this anywhere ? Perhaps you could find some in China or somewhere throughout Asia where they, probably, manufacture them...


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

gimli said:


> You could replace all of them with 4 screws of similar dimensions I guess... That's a pretty distinct looking screw. Do you know whether it's made specifically for this watch or did they also source it from others as well ? Have you seen screws like this anywhere ? Perhaps you could find some in China or somewhere throughout Asia where they, probably, manufacture them...


 Yeah, I've seen people replace them for normal X head screws, I'll certainly look into this when the watch arrives :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I was searching the internet for something else but came across this website , right near the bottom is a gent called Andy Stockley it states he has screws for shrouds . I know it is not a shroud screw you need but may be worth an email he may have what you need .

http://www.thetigeruk.com/resources.html


----------

